# Shield Mantis folded bad molt



## Dwaink (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi,

i have a L7 shield mantis that looks like she fell while molting, she is just lying in the bottom of the 32oz container, she is still alive just lies their most of the skin is still on her, been 4 days now. I misted hoping it would help i didn't. She Looks like crumpled up piece of paper on the bottom of the container. What will be the outcome?

Regards


----------



## Andrew (Aug 19, 2008)

4 days? She's as good as dead. When a mantis falls during a molt, you have to help them back up to a hanging position immediately, and even then chances are it won't end well. They can't molt just laying there on the floor either.

Sorry.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2008)

L7 and still in a 32 oz deli cup? I move them out of there when they some size to them. If they fall during a molt they are usually as good as dead.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 20, 2008)

Erm....................1 of my Giant Shield Mantis just molted into adult female last night in a 32oz cup! My L6 just molted into L7 this morning in a 32oz cup too. I have no trouble for them to molt. However I glued some plastic mesh on the top of the lip instead of using the aluminum mesh. They tends to hold on better on the plastic mesh and molted perfectly!!!

Here are some picture and a video of the molt.

Picture #1: Shed exoskeleton

Shed Exoskeleton

Picture #2: Shedding Almost Complete

Shedding Almost Complete

Short Video #1: Shedding Process (I know it is a taboo to disturb them while molting; but I can't control myself!!!) I was recording and my phone rang!!!

Shedding Process

I have another 40 minutes long video of her molting....LOL... this will make people fell asleep watching!!!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 20, 2008)

40 minutes is not a typical molt time.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 20, 2008)

sometimes they just molt slow. the bigger the longer.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2008)

pohchunyee said:


> Erm....................1 of my Giant Shield Mantis just molted into adult female last night in a 32oz cup! My L6 just molted into L7 this morning in a 32oz cup too. I have no trouble for them to molt. However I glued some plastic mesh on the top of the lip instead of using the aluminum mesh. They tends to hold on better on the plastic mesh and molted perfectly!!!Here are some picture and a video of the molt.
> 
> Picture #1: Shed exoskeleton
> 
> ...


Your cups must be larger than mine. No way would I think an adult could molt out in one of these.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, the adults barely fit inside a 32 ounce container.


----------

